# Eliminate Warning When Clearing A Show



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

When deleting a show with the Clear Button, the warning screen asking if I really want to delete this appears. This is quite cumbersome when deleting a lot of recordings (such as in the TiVo Suggestions).

Perhaps the Delete command within the list that appears with the show information screen could retain that warning, but the Clear Button delete could remove the show without the warning. After all, we do have the Recently Deleted Folder to correct errors. (And THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for that feature.)

Barbeedoll


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

All Series 2 and 3 TiVos do that now. Instead of asking, the will virtually delete them be moving them to the Recently Deleted folder, where you can recover it if needed (until it gets deleted for new recordings), or permanently delete if you want.
It also allows you to sequentially delete (to RD folder) programs without asking.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Mine do when I use the on screen list, but still give me the prompts when I use the Clear button on the remote. Do you have a setting on that I've perhaps missed? That would be great is you do and could share it.

Barbeedoll


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

The only time I get the "are you sure" prompt is when I delete from the Recently Deleted folder. However, doing that is useless, as they'll go away whenever space is needed.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I also do not receive warnings on my S3 or on my THD when deleting recordings. One place where I do get prompted is when I am clearing from the to-do list.

My S1 - stuck on some earlier release - still prompts when deleting.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

barbeedoll said:


> Mine do when I use the on screen list, but still give me the prompts when I use the Clear button on the remote. Do you have a setting on that I've perhaps missed? That would be great is you do and could share it.


If you use the Clear button on a recording in the NPL, it should not prompt. If you select Delete (or press Clear) on the Program Details screen, it will still prompt, IIRC.

Also, in 9.4 if you press Clear on a folder, it will prompt.


----------

